
China will win the trade war and wean off American technology in 7 years - fishtacos
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/10/china-will-win-trade-war-reduce-reliance-on-us-tech-strategist.html
======
PavlovsCat
> The moral issue arose only with the phenomenon of "coordination," that is,
> not with fear-inspired hypocrisy, but with this very early eagerness not to
> miss the train of History, with this, as it were, honest overnight change of
> opinion that befell a great majority of public figures in all walks of life
> and all ramifications of culture, accompanied, as it was, by an incredible
> ease with which life long friendships were broken and discarded. In brief,
> what disturbed us was the behavior not of our enemies but of our friends,
> who had done nothing to bring this situation about. They were not
> responsible for the Nazis, they were only impressed by the Nazi success and
> unable to pit their own judgment against the verdict of History, as they
> read it. Without taking into account the almost universal breakdown, not of
> personal responsibility, but of personal judgment in the early stages of the
> Nazi regime, it is impossible to understand what actually happened.

\-- Hannah Arendt, "Personal Responsibility Under Dictatorship"

[https://grattoncourses.files.wordpress.com/2017/07/arendt-
pe...](https://grattoncourses.files.wordpress.com/2017/07/arendt-personal-
responsibility-under-a-dictatorship.pdf)

~~~
DeonPenny
Exactly if China wins good, but democracy shouldn't help dictatorships oppress
their people and other democracy. That's way more important than technological
supremacy. So China has better facial recognition because everyone is in their
database. Is that a race worth winning?

